# PhotoShop stürzt immer ab



## meilon (18. März 2005)

Hi,
    hoffe, dass ich es in das richtige Forum geposted habe!

 Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neue CPU gekauft, von AMD T-Bred 2400+ bin ich auf Barton 3000+ 400MHz FSB umgestiegen. Sonstige Hardware: hier zu finden (sry FireFox user)

   Seit der neuen CPU stürzt PS bei verscheidesten sachen ab. Egal ob ich nur etwas zeichne oder etwas CPU fressendes mache. 

   Woran liegt das?

   Meine gescheiterten Versuche:




Alle WinXP Updates
RAM-Timings
komplette neuinstallation
erneutes Herunterladen des CPU Plugins von Adobe
Bitte helfen 

  mfg


----------



## meilon (18. März 2005)

Okay, habe was neues ausprobiert, worüber ich sehr unzufrieden bin: Habe jetzt mal den FSB von 200 auf 133 runtergesetzt. Und ich kann wieder stundenlang mit PS arbeiten!

 Wenn mir jetzt aber einfällt - zwischendurch ein Spielchen - dann muss ich deswegen rebooten und im BIOS rumfummeln.

 Nach SpeedFan hat meine CPU 45°C bei 133 MHz. 2 Grad wärmer wenn ich mit 200 fahre. Also an der wärme kann es demnach eigentlich nicht liegen.

 Eine Frage noch dazu: Brauche ich das unterste von hier? Soll ich es einfach riskieren oder braucht mein WinXP Prof SP1 das nicht?


----------



## chmee (21. März 2005)

Also ich tippe auf RAM-Timing Probleme..
Habe Deine Everest-Beschreibung gelesen, RamSlot1 wird nicht richtig ausgelesen. und 
NForce2-Chipsätze versuchen Bank 0/1 und 2/3 synchron(BankInterleaving) zu fahren..
Versuche zB im Bios, das Interleaving abzuschalten, kostet Dich eh nicht viel Performance,
maximal 3%. Dafür läuft das System sicherer...
Sind die Ramse auch für DD400MHz ausgelegt ?

mfg chmee

EDIT: DualChannel Mode heisst das auch


----------

